# Meet Oscar!



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm in love with him!

He belongs to a guy at work. I met Oscar as soon as they got off the ferry. He's a rescue dog, he was given to the Dogs Trust in Glasgow when his owners realised it wasn't fair that they were working 11 hours a day and he was alone all that time (poor boy!). So the guy and his wife adopted him. He's 6 (ish) years old, and he's a Wheaten Terrie X Bearded Collie. They said because he has tons of energy, that I could walk him and let him play at home with our two, and today after work, I picked up Oscar, and walked home. Left him in the garden, and let my two out. They got on so well!

YouTube - Oscar meets Todd for the first time

Then we went for a walk, longish (1.2 miles) and all went well. So when we got home, instead of taking Oscar back down to work, I just played with him in the garden for about 30 mins and took photos of him

His coat, it's thicker than it looks, I had to search for his collar to put his lead on!













































Despite all his energy, he can't quite keep up with my boy!


















With my two:


















And he loves squeaky toys!:
YouTube - Oscar and the squeaky toy


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

wat a lovely looking boy he is  urs are lovely to 

u can really see the bearded collie in him cant ya 

he also reminds me of a labradoodle lol...hes gorgeous.

wat a change in life...going from being left indoors for 11 hours to going out all the time and having m8s aswell lol.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello mr fluffy oscar! 
he looks lovely.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

what a great looker


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

What a fabulous boy - and how happy he looks!

btw, I am so envious of you living in the Outer Hebrides - it's one of my most favourite places in the world. We have friends who live on Lewis (in North Tolsta) and every time we visit we don't want to come back .........


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is gorgeous,,i have a beardie and a beardie cross,,,lovely dogs,,,,,


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

great big fluffy dog
also great pics


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

* PSML that made me laugh hehe. It looks like they were having a ball! I must say it looks lovely where you live! Lucky you! And all the dogs are gorgeous! *


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww lovely


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

He is lovely - methinks you want to keep him!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, hes a lovely looking dog, they all look like they had a great time


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Lovely dog and lucky finding a great new home


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Insane said:


> He is lovely - methinks you want to keep him!


If I could I would! His owners are lovely, rarely do I meet such nice people. My dogs love him too, and he loves them, they had a great time tearing round the garden (as you can see from pics!)


----------



## Tara 1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Oscar looks a lovely dog and so do your two bet they had a lot of fun running around who got tried frist lol


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Wonderful pictures 
Oscar is a gorgeous looking boy.


----------

